# Do You Clean Your Own Gutters on Your House?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2014)

I just got finished cleaning the gutters on our house, we do it several times a year.  We have a lot of pine trees with the long needles (Austrian Pines), and other trees in our yard and in the neighborhood.

Lately we've had a lot of high gusty winds, and a hard hitting hailstorm, so that makes things just that much worse with clogged gutters.  We have newer large gutters, so I'm not looking to get a leaf system, because I think the quality ones require complete gutter replacement.  I also question how well those things work.  When I hear on the ad that if they ever clog, they'll come and clean them for free, that doesn't sound very good to me.

How about you?  If you own your own home, do you clean your own gutters, hire someone to do it for you, or have a leaf guard gutter system?


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 9, 2014)

We didn't have gutters put on our house because we have so many trees. We have bushes planted all around to catch the water and an awning over the door.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2014)

No more gutter cleaning needed.  We lost two big catalpa trees that were close to the house about 8 years ago.  One came down in a storm (falling away from the house) and the other we had removed.  We lost a lot of shade and many birds, and had to add AC, but one of the benefits is ...no leaves in the gutters.


----------



## Michael. (Oct 9, 2014)

I use a pressure sprayer to clean the gutters and I also have an attachment that will clean the downpipes. This is also very useful for cleaning  blockages in the outside drains. It has a corkscrew action and it has helped me and our neighbours many times in the past

Calling in the professionals means anything over £150.00 ($243)


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Used to have this done ever so often, last year I had covers put on them, hope this will eliminate some of the work.


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 9, 2014)

I scoop or spray them out with a garden hose a couple times a year. One side is getting worse because of a growing tree. I've seen gutter covers clog and drag down the gutter with weight. Make sure the gutter cover and gutter are pitched or angle down even if slight.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 11, 2014)

We have a lot of trees around us, so husband put gutter covers on which helps, but it still needs an eye keeping on it. We live in a single storey house, so no problem really.


----------



## Fern (Oct 11, 2014)

We have 'gutter guard' fitted, best thing since sliced bread. No more of the pesky, being polite, neighbours rubbish from all their trees.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 11, 2014)

The "one and only" house wife and I owned didn't have gutters.........thank God!!

In the apt. we are in now, I have to clean out parts of the one gutter we have on our apt. so I could clip Christmas lights to it. I really had to stretch my arm to get inside a section of it b/c a bush was right below, but I did it. Our Maintenance Dept. generally takes care of cleaning the gutters thru-out the complex. They get on the roof and use a blower to do it.


----------



## oldman (Oct 12, 2014)

I have "gutter helmets" over my gutters. No cleaning, but I do power wash the outside of them in the spring.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> We didn't have gutters put on our house because we have so many trees. We have bushes planted all around to catch the water and an awning over the door.



No gutters here either.  ..bushes and trees all around too.  .. one less thing to worry about!


----------



## Lee (Oct 13, 2014)

Cleaning is a must with the huge maple tree next door. Those little helicoptors from the tree can clog up the gutter and drain pipes better than anything I know.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 13, 2014)

If I cleaned my own gutters..I would probably climb the ladder...get vertigo..fall off..and spend 6 weeks in hospital...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 13, 2014)

Ugh. Hubby was just saying yesterday that he needed to get it done. I HATE him going up on the roof. But with rain coming tomorrow night,it needs to be done. We have many oak trees around the house and the gutters are full of oak leaves. Problem is,the leaves have just started falling in the past couple of days,so they will fill right back up again....


----------

